#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Подсознательное познание. Примерно, 14-16 века, Гелуг

## Dron

> In manifest cognition, the consciousness of the manifest cognition gives rise to a mental hologram of a cognitive object, which is may explicitly apprehend. The cognitive object appears, through that hologram, both to the person and to the consciousness of the manifest cognition. Both the person and the manifest consciousness cognitively take it – both cognize or “know” it.
> 
> In subliminal cognition, the consciousness of the subliminal cognition - in other words, subliminal awareness - gives rise to a mental hologram of a cognitive object. The cognitive object appears, through that hologram, only to the consciousness of the subliminal cognition and only that consciousness cognizes it. The cognitive object of the subliminal cognition does not appear to the person and is not cognized by the person. Nor does it appear to or is it cognized by the consciousness of the manifest cognition that is simultaneously occurring and overpowering the subliminal cognition.


Как-то так:
В осознанном познании ум создает образ. Через образ познающий познает объект.

Когда воспринимаем подсознательно, образ создается, но его не осознаем. Объект, при подсознательном восприятии, явленный через образ , не познается вообще никак.

Осознанное познание, одновременное с подсознательным, не видит ни образа, ни объекта подсознательного.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Both the person and the manifest consciousness cognitively take it – both cognize or “know” it.


О как, двое познают.

----------


## Джыш

> О как, двое познают.


Не двое, а оба.

----------


## Dron

> О как, двое познают.


Он рубит по какой-то тибетской кальке, похоже.  
Мысль вроде, понятна. Не всякий же момент осознаем температуру воздуха, но всякий момент ее чувствуем. (Создается тактильный образ)

----------


## Нико

А кто это такое написал?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> subliminal awareness


Какие-то тибетские вариации на (стандартную) тему читты, запачканной анушаями.

----------


## Нико

> Какие-то тибетские вариации на (стандартную) тему читты, запачканной анушаями.


Нет в тибетском subliminal.

----------


## Aion

> А кто это такое написал?

----------


## Нико

> 


Неужто??? Наверное, давно это было.

----------


## Aion

> Наверное, давно это было.


 © 2003-2012   :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> © 2003-2012


Грустно. Впрочем, я берзинизмы знаю.

----------


## Dron

> А кто это такое написал?


Берзин.

----------


## Нико

> Берзин.


Я уже поняла про Берзина.

----------


## Dron

> Какие-то тибетские вариации на (стандартную) тему читты, запачканной анушаями.


Это можно рассмотреть чуть плотнее, если желаете, там еще приводиться диалог Джецунпы и Панчена.

----------


## Нико

"Ментальная голограмма когнитивного объекта". Гмм.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Нет в тибетском subliminal.


Врет?)))

----------


## Нико

> Врет?)))


Это ж чисто западное понятие.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Это ж чисто западное понятие.


Тоже так думал

----------


## Нико

> Тоже так думал


Ну вот, что такое это "подсознательное восприятие, при котором объект вообще никак не познаётся"? Первый раз слышу. Наверное, я глупая.

----------


## Dron

> Ну вот, что такое это "подсознательное восприятие, при котором объект вообще никак не познаётся"? Первый раз слышу. Наверное, я глупая.


Да нет, что ты, ты офигенно умная, только первые посты в темах нифига не любишь читать.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да нет, что ты, ты офигенно умная, только первые посты в темах нифига не любишь читать.


Да нет, от первого поста и отталкиваюсь. Бред зашибенный.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да нет, от первого поста и отталкиваюсь. Бред зашибенный.


Уверена?)

----------


## Нико

> Уверена?)


Да. Но кто оспорит авторитет доктора?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да. Но кто оспорит авторитет доктора?


Твой разум, например. Годится?))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Твой разум, например. Годится?))


Мой ум-разум-сознание. Не приемлет сего. Но, наверное, топикстартеру виднее. И потом, перевод с чего сделан? Давайте в оригинале покопаемся. Не сам же он это придумал.

----------


## Dron

> Мой ум-разум-сознание. Не приемлет сего. Но, наверное, топикстартеру виднее. И потом, перевод с чего сделан? Давайте в оригинале покопаемся. Не сам же он это придумал.


Нет у меня оригинала. 
Там, в его изложении, дальше вообще начинается кромешный ужас. Ты слыхала, например, про традиции Тендарвы, Панчена ( отдельное интра Гелуг прочтение читтаматры)?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нет у меня оригинала. 
> Там, в его изложении, дальше вообще начинается кромешный ужас. Ты слыхала, например, про традиции Тендарвы, Панчена ( отдельное интра Гелуг прочтение читтаматры)?


Нет. Это к бывшему Филолегу. А вообще, дай ссылку. Без контекста трудно что-то понять.

----------


## Dron

> Нет. Это к бывшему Филолегу. А вообще, дай ссылку. Без контекста трудно что-то понять.


Чего это-к Филолегу?)))
А ссылка вот, почитай, захватывает) http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...ence.html?quer

----------


## Нико

The term dormant factor (bag-la nyal) means, literally, something that is “asleep to the taste of the mind.” They are affecting variables, associated with mental continuums, which are “lying down” and not rushing to manifest mind (consciousness).

Dormant factors include three types of nonstatic phenomena:

    subliminal awareness (bag-la nyal),

    tendencies (sa-bon, seeds),

    habits (bag-chags).

Note that the same Tibetan term, bag-la nyal, is used both as a general umbrella term for all three types, and also to signify one specific type, subliminal awareness.

Subliminal awareness is a way of knowing something (shes-pa), while tendencies and habits are noncongruent affecting variables (ldan-min ‘du-byed) that are neither forms of physical phenomena nor ways of being aware of something.

Вот это прояснить бы. Про зонтик и сублимальное осознавание. Наверное, я уже сплю, но честное слово, впервые слышу-читаю про это. Наверное, в моём образовании есть огромный пробел-с.

----------


## Нико

> Чего это-к Филолегу?)))
> А ссылка вот, почитай, захватывает) http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...ence.html?quer


Спасибочки.

----------


## Dron

> The term dormant factor (bag-la nyal) means, literally, something that is “asleep to the taste of the mind.” They are affecting variables, associated with mental continuums, which are “lying down” and not rushing to manifest mind (consciousness).
> 
> Dormant factors include three types of nonstatic phenomena:
> 
>     subliminal awareness (bag-la nyal),
> 
>     tendencies (sa-bon, seeds),
> 
>     habits (bag-chags).
> ...


Ну, либо есть, либо Берзин не совсем с тобой откровенен)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Нико

> Ну, либо есть, либо Берзин не совсем с тобой откровенен)))))))))))))))))


Наверное. Я про источники его не совсем тоже поняла. Какие-то не ортодоксальные, что ли.

----------


## Dron

> Наверное. Я про источники его не совсем тоже поняла. Какие-то не ортодоксальные, что ли.


Милая, а насколько ортодоксальна твоя ортодоксальность?)))

----------


## Нико

> Милая, а насколько ортодоксальна твоя ортодоксальность?)))


Я пока просто погулять вышла. Учитель попадётся -- обязательно выясню. Про это. Милый.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это ж чисто западное понятие.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Выступающее у Берзина _переводом_ bag-la nyal-gyi shes-pa.
Переводят bag-la nyal анушая, shes-pa джняна.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это можно рассмотреть чуть плотнее, если желаете,


Плотнее--надо искать, где это сочетание появилось.




> там еще приводиться диалог Джецунпы и Панчена.


Жецунпа: subliminal cognition of grasping for true existence!
Панчен: no way, sir.

----------


## Dron

Пост сможете самостоятельно привести в надлежащий вид?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это как? ))

----------


## Aion

> Ну вот, что такое это "подсознательное восприятие, при котором объект вообще никак не познаётся"? Первый раз слышу. Наверное, я глупая.


Похоже, это обычная интуиция: 


> Интуиция есть та психологическая функция, которая передаёт субъекту восприятие бессознательным путём. Интуиция – это своего рода инстинктивное схватывание, достоверность интуиции покоится на определённых психических данных, осуществление и наличность которых остались, однако, неосознанными. 
> 
> *К.Г. Юнг
> Психологические типы*


 :Cool:

----------

Федор Ф (11.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Это как? ))


Это как- "самостоятельно"? Действительно, смешно))
Убрав большуюлебовскость оттуда, она там не уместна ни по форме, ни по содержанию. Панчен был учеником Джецуна, если вы дочитали.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тогда заменю dude.

----------


## Dron

> Тогда заменю dude.


Хорошая мысль.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А Вам--остается доказывать тезис, что подсознательное впервые описали в Гелуг, примерно 14-16в ))

----------


## Dron

> А Вам--остается доказывать тезис, что подсознательное впервые описали в Гелуг, примерно 14-16в ))


Ну, не знаю, если не описали, тогда Берзин- хороший фантаст.

----------


## Dron

Позиция Панчена.


> Panchen explained that, for limited beings, during sensory nonconceptual cognition and nonconceptual total absorption on voidness, the continuity of grasping for true existence is maintained on a mental continuum merely in the form of the constant habit of cognitively taking true existence, which has always been imputable there. During nonconceptual total absorption on voidness, the continuity of appearance-making and cognition of true existence is maintained on a mental continuum also merely in the form of the constant habit of cognitively taking true existence.
> 
> During sensory nonconceptual cognition, the constant habit gives rise to manifest appearance-making and cognition of true existence. It does not give rise to grasping for true existence at all. 
> 
> During nonconceptual total absorption on voidness, the constant habit of cognitively taking true existence gives rise to neither appearance-making and cognition of true existence, nor grasping for true existence.


Во время чувственного познания и во время неконцептуального познания пустоты *цепляние* за истинное существование присутствует только в форме привычки (не как вид ума).
Во время неконцептуального познания пустоты *создание видимости истинного существования и познания истинного существования* также присутствует только в форме привычки.

Привычка вызывает возникновение видимости истинного существования и познание этой видимости, что есть чувственное познание. Цепляние за истинное существование не происходит.

Во время неконцептуального познания пустоты не возникает ни видимости истинного существования, ни его познания, ни цепляния за него.

Возражение со стороны Джецунпы



> The Jetsunpa Objection to the Panchen Position
> Jetsunpa asserts that grasping for true existence is present as an awareness without any break all the way up to, but not including, the attainment of liberation. Similarly, appearance-making and cognition of true existence as an awareness are also present, without any break, all the way up to, but not including, the attainment of enlightenment. When Panchen asserts that they are dormant in the form of the imputable constant habit of cognitively taking true existence, Jetsunpa asserts that they are dormant then as subliminal cognition.


*Цепляние за истинное существование* присутствует непрерывно, до самого Освобождения (Нирвана Архата, или 8 бхуми), и присутствует как вид ума.
*Создание видимости истинного существования и его познание* т присутствуют также как виды ума (не как привычка), вплоть до НИрваны Будды.
В то время, как Панчен утверждает, что, не будучи осознанными, они присутствуют только как привычки, Джецунпа говорит, что этот подсознательные процессы, виды ума.





> Jetsunpa’s main objection to the Panchen position concerns the basis of imputation (gdags-gzhi) for imputing the constant habit of cognitively taking true existence during nonconceptual total absorption on voidness. Even within the context of the Prasangika assertion that tendencies and constant habits are imputed on the mere “me,” the problem is still on what is the mere “I” imputed at this time. The primary consciousness during nonconceptual total absorption on voidness is a true pathway mind (lam-bden, a noble path), a fourth noble truth. As such, it is an untainted deep awareness (zag-med ye-shes, uncontaminated wisdom) and all mental factors congruent with it would likewise be untainted. The constant habit of cognitively taking true existence is a tainted phenomenon (zag-bcas). Being tainted means it was produced by unawareness (ma-rig-pa). The deep awareness of an arya’s nonconceptual total absorption on voidness was not produced by unawareness.


Главное возращение Джецунпы касается вопроса о том, что именно обозначается этим термином в момент некоцептуального постижения пустоты.
Первичное сознание, неконцептуально познающее пустоту, является Истинным Путем, 4-ой БИ. Таким образом, это  незагрязненный феномен, возникший не от неведения, как и все сопровождающие его факторы. А привычка познания истинного существования- загрязненный феномен, произведенный неведением.




> A tainted phenomenon cannot be imputed on an untainted phenomenon, and doubly so when that tainted phenomenon is an “obtainer phenomenon” (nyer-len). This is the case even when the tainted phenomenon is imputed on an unspecified item (lung ma-bstan, neutral), such as on the mere “me” and that unspecified item is imputed on a tainted phenomenon. Obtainer phenomena are not only themselves tainted, but they also give rise to further tainted phenomena. It is unreasonable for something imputed on untainted deep awareness to give rise to further moments of appearance-making and cognizing true existence and to further moments of grasping for true existence. Therefore, on what tainted phenomenon present during nonconceptual total absorption on voidness are the constant habits of cognizing true existence imputed?


Чистый феномен нельзя обозначать именем нечистого. Нейтральный феномен- также. Неразумно полагать, что чмстое сознание святого в моемнт постижения пустоты сможет быть причиногй загрязненных создания видимости истинного, его познания и цепляния за истинное. 
Отсюда вопрос- какой именно загрязненный феномен во время прямого постижения пустоты обозначен привычкой познания истинного существования?






> Panchen asserts that no other ways of being aware of something, including bodhichitta, and not even nonrevealing forms (rnam-par rig-byed ma-yin-pa’i gzugs) of vows or of karmic force are present with the mental continuum during nonconceptual total absorption on voidness. They all transform into imputed habits.
> Jetsunpa asserts that the constant habits of cognitively taking true existence are imputable on the unbroken continuity of appearance-making and cognition of true existence, whether in manifest or subliminal forms.


Панчен утверждает, что во время познания пустоты все остальные виды ума и обеты  и кармические силы присутствуют только в виде привычек.
Джецунпа говорит, что привычкой (загрязненным феноменом) называется непрерывное создание видимости истинного и его познанние, осознанное или подсознательное.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

Так "привычки" в данном контексте стоит понимать как "подсознательное сознание"?

----------


## Dron

> Так "привычки" в данном контексте стоит понимать как "подсознательное сознание"?


В традиции Джецуна как видишь. Точнее подсознательное познание, которое непрерывно создает образы истинного, познает их. Причем, непрерываясь даже при умирании сущ-ва. Оно активно все время.

----------


## Роман С

> Ну вот, что такое это "подсознательное восприятие, при котором объект вообще никак не познаётся"? Первый раз слышу. Наверное, я глупая.


Лучше конечно перейти на буддийские термины . Есть шесть видов первичного сознания и 52 ментальных фактора (вторичный ум ) . Где именно среди них находится "подсознание" ? Пока оно находится только в современной западной психологии .

----------


## Aion

> Лучше конечно перейти на буддийские термины . Есть шесть видов первичного сознания и 52 ментальных фактора (вторичный ум ) . Где именно среди них находится "подсознание" ? Пока оно находится только в современной западной психологии .


Корректнее, всё-таки, употреблять термин "бессознательное", чем "подсознание". А оно где-то здесь: Есть ли бессознательное в буддийском учении?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Лучше конечно перейти на буддийские термины . Есть шесть видов первичного сознания и 52 ментальных фактора (вторичный ум ) . Где именно среди них находится "подсознание" ? Пока оно находится только в современной западной психологии .


51 ментальный фактор? Я думаю, что "подсознание" -- это состояние сознания при глубоком обмороке, коме и т.д. Когда ничто не функционирует, и остаётся лишь наитончайшее сознание. Для нереализованных людей это равнозначно подсознанию. Или?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет в тибетском subliminal.


Я раньше тоже так думал. )))
Но вот тут как раз на днях попалось у Пабонгки:

Subtle excitement is as follows: the mind does not lose track of the device (объект медитации), but something *subliminal* with a pleasant aspect arises in a portion of the mind below the level of conceptual thought, like water flowing under a sheet of ice.

subliminal там, насколько я понял - 'char la khad
mind below the level of conceptual thought = rtog pa 'og 'gyu'i tshul du

Эх, как многого мы еще не знаем ))))

----------

Aion (05.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Для нереализованных людей это равнозначно подсознанию.


А для реализованных чему равнозначно?  :EEK!:

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще, Берзин умница, конечно. Без всякой иронии. Если въехать в терминологию, читать - одно удовольствие.

----------

Игорь Ю (06.10.2012), Кунсанг (05.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> subliminal там, насколько я понял - 'char la khad
> mind below the level of conceptual thought = rtog pa 'og 'gyu'i tshul du
> Эх, как многого мы еще не знаем ))))


По Эрику подсознанию или подсознательному соответствует 'og 'gyu или 'og rgyu. Хотя и не только по Эрику.
Правда технически это указывает не на подсознание, а на любой ментальный процесс, предшествующий различению. И подсознание, и неконцептуальное восприятие.

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.10.2012), Сергей Хос (05.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А для реализованных чему равнозначно?


А для реализованных  равнозначно работе с тонким сознанием.

----------


## Dron

> Лучше конечно перейти на буддийские термины . Есть шесть видов первичного сознания и 52 ментальных фактора (вторичный ум ) . Где именно среди них находится "подсознание" ? Пока оно находится только в современной западной психологии .


Конечно, перейдите:




> Cognition of an object may be either manifest (mngon-gyur-ba) or subliminal (bag-la nyal).

----------


## Федор Ф

> Корректнее, всё-таки, употреблять термин "бессознательное", чем "подсознание"


Почему, Aion? Насколько я понимаю, бессознательное - это более глубокий, древний уровень сознания, уходящий далеко за пределы личного опыта. Сформировавшийся и неизменный пласт сознания. Подсознание - это уровень гибкий, формирующийся, лежащий непосредственно за различающим, поверхностным сознанием. Своего рода "личное бессознательное", сундук, куда складывается осознанный опыт.  Его содержание мы можем осознавать во сне, обмороке, медитации. Тогда, когда обычное сознание отключается. Я думаю, что в 4 джхане именно поэтому вспоминаются прошлые жизни (при успокоении сознания эта память, лежащая в подсознании, поднимается на поверхность). Во сне даже прошлые жизни можно увидеть, какие-то смутные фрагменты. Тяжело это только. Мало не покажется. Поэтому для таких экспериментов нужна очень большая духовная сила. Я в состоянии обморока такое видел - с ума можно сойти. Еще когда был при смерти. У меня большой опыт в этом отношении. Я знаю, что такое подсознание, даже если не владею вашими терминами.

----------


## Dron

> Почему, Aion? Насколько я понимаю, бессознательное - это более глубокий, древний уровень сознания, уходящий далеко за пределы личного опыта. Сформировавшийся и неизменный пласт сознания. Подсознание - это уровень гибкий, формирующийся, лежащий непосредственно за различающим, поверхностным сознанием. Своего рода "личное бессознательное", сундук, куда складывается осознанный опыт.  Его содержание мы можем осознавать во сне, обмороке, медитации. Тогда, когда обычное сознание отключается. Я думаю, что в 4 джхане именно поэтому вспоминаются прошлые жизни (при успокоении сознания эта память, лежащая в подсознании, поднимается на поверхность). Во сне даже прошлые жизни можно увидеть, какие-то смутные фрагменты. Тяжело это только. Мало не покажется. Поэтому для таких экспериментов нужна очень большая духовная сила. Я в состоянии обморока такое видел - с ума можно сойти. Еще когда был при смерти. У меня большой опыт в этом отношении. Я знаю, что такое подсознание, даже если не владею вашими терминами.


Это не имеет отношения к теме, никакие параллели с Западом тут не подразумевались. Они вообще тут не уместны.
Все проще, пример:
Идет человек по улице, и его уши развевает теплый осенний ветер. В ушах ощущается чувства тепла и трепыхания, тактильность, то есть, скандха осязания.
Так вот, будет ли тот человек, при сильной занятости радостными либо очень радостными мыслями, осознавать эту тактильность?- Нет, не будет. Вот и получаем неосознание скандхи осязания. Которая (скандха) есть вид сознания.


Бессознательное? Подсознательное? Вопрос о наиболее подходящем ярлыке открыт.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это не имеет отношения к теме, никакие параллели с Западом тут не подразумевались. Они вообще тут не уместны


А с жизнью уместны параллели? С опытом? 

Что касается Запада - Юнг ведь проводил параллели с буддизмом в своих исследованиях.




> Бессознательное? Подсознательное? Вопрос о наиболее подходящем ярлыке открыт.


При всей неуместности, вы ведь в теме эти термины называете. Я и хотел прояснить для себя  - в чем различие этих ярлыков. Мне интересно. Ну нельзя, так нельзя. Я ведь не настаиваю. Уточню в другом месте. Понимаю, что я здесь незваный гость.

----------


## Dron

> А с жизнью уместны параллели? С опытом?


Определенно уместны.




> Что касается Запада - Юнг ведь проводил параллели с буддизмом в своих исследованиях.


И что теперь?





> При всей неуместности, вы ведь в теме эти термины называете. Я и хотел прояснить для себя  - в чем различие этих ярлыков. Мне интересно. Ну нельзя, так нельзя. Я ведь не настаиваю. Уточню в другом месте. Понимаю, что я здесь незваный гость.


1) Можно
2) Уточните в этом месте
3) Вы здесь званый гость. Будьте любезны соответствовать.

----------


## Aion

> Почему, Aion?


Потому, что если это бессознательное, у него нет ни "верха", ни "низа", то есть, нельзя априори сказать, "подсознание" это или "надсознание"...

----------

Федор Ф (05.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> А для реализованных  равнозначно работе с тонким сознанием.


Не понял. Почему подсознание - это сознание (тонкое)? Оно же типа не осознаётся...

----------

Федор Ф (05.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Потому, что если это бессознательное, у него нет ни "верха", ни "низа", то есть, нельзя априори сказать, "подсознание" это или "надсознание"...


Да, пожалуй, вы правы. Но подсознание - это ведь своего рода дверь в бессознательное? Они ведь связаны? Не совсем разные понятия?

----------


## Dron

> Не понял. Почему подсознание - это сознание (тонкое)? Оно же типа не осознаётся...


Она просто не в курсе.

----------


## Aion

> Но подсознание - это ведь своего рода дверь в бессознательное? Они ведь связаны? Не совсем разные понятия?


Если подсознание осознаётся, то это периферия сознания, ну а если не осознаётся, это бессознательное.

----------

Федор Ф (06.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Если подсознание осознаётся, то это периферия сознания, ну а если не осознаётся, это бессознательное.


Если подсознание осознается, то почему бы ему не быть просто осознанным, причем здесь какая-то наркоманская периферия?

----------


## Aion

> Если подсознание осознается, то почему бы ему не быть просто осознанным, причем здесь какая-то наркоманская периферия?


Речь о том, что если бессознательное осознаётся, это сознание, а не "подсознание". При чём здесь наркомания?  :EEK!: 



> Рассмотрим теперь чуть подробнее, как связаны между собой сознательный и подсознательный аспекты мышления. Возьмем знакомый каждому случай, когда мы теряем мысль, забываем, что хотели сказать, хотя секунду назад слово "вертелось" на языке. Например, вы собираетесь представить друга, но его имя улетучивается из памяти в тот момент, когда вы хотели его произнести. Вы говорите: "забыл"; на самом же деле мысль стала подсознательной или по меньшей мере моментально отделившейся от сознания. То же случается и с нашими органами восприятия. Если вслушиваться в какой-нибудь еле слышный, но долго тянущийся звук, то будет казаться, что он периодически пропадает и вновь появляется. В действительности, периодически прерывается не звук, а наше внимание. 
> Когда идея выскальзывает из нашего сознания, она не перестает существовать — так же, как машина, скрывшаяся за углом, вовсе не растворяется в воздухе. Просто она оказалась вне поля зрения. Позже мы опять можем встретить эту машину, как можем и натолкнуться на ранее утерянные мысли. 
> Таким образом, наше подсознание бывает занято множеством временно угасших образов, впечатлений, мыслей, которые продолжают влиять на наше сознательное мышление, хотя и являются потерянными. Отвлекшийся или рассеянный человек пересекает комнату, чтобы что-то взять. На полпути он останавливается в смущении — он забыл, за чем шел. Он механически, как лунатик, перебирает вещи на столе — хотя первоначальное намерение забыто, оно подсознательно движет им. Наконец он вспоминает, что хотел. Подсознание подсказало ему. 
> 
> К.Г. Юнг
> К вопросу о подсознании

----------

Игорь Ю (06.10.2012), Федор Ф (06.10.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Как-то так:
> В осознанном познании ум создает образ. Через образ познающий познает объект.
> 
> Когда воспринимаем подсознательно, образ создается, но его не осознаем. Объект, при подсознательном восприятии, явленный через образ , не познается вообще никак.
> 
> Осознанное познание, одновременное с подсознательным, не видит ни образа, ни объекта подсознательного.


Хотите-не хотите, а без образа невозможно т. к. "все миры - есть лишь ум".

----------


## Dron

> Речь о том, что если бессознательное осознаётся, это сознание, а не "подсознание". При чём здесь наркомания?


Я ровно о том же написал. Рад, что вы сразу все поняли.

----------


## Dron

> Хотите-не хотите, а без образа невозможно т. к. "все миры - есть лишь ум".


Что именно невозможно без образа?

----------


## Yur

> Берзин.


Есть средство . Сейчас посмотрим на все виды познания и разберёмся . Познание делится на прямое и непрямое . Прямое делится на чувственное , ментальное и йогическое . Непрямое это концептуальное .

subliminal cognition  - это подсознание автор обосновывает через существование  mental hologram этой умственной голограммы . Это два созданных самим автором словосочетания . Так что это к нему вопрос : какие термины из Дхармы он заменил на эти два .

----------

